# Tesla Model 3 pre-orders top 325,000 reservations



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Just one week ago Tesla started taking reservations for the Model 3, and the response has been incredible. Tesla has now received more than 325,000 reservations, that represents 14 billion in futures sales. The Tesla Model 3 launch is now considered the single biggest one week launch of any product, ever. Even more impressive is that Tesla did not advertising, the response has been entirely organic. The sales has been driven by a grassroots effort by the Tesla team and the current and future customers that believe in the Tesla brand.

*Side by side: BMW 3 Series vs Tesla Model 3*

This feels like the beginnings of a shift in the automotive industry. No other car company can claim anywhere near the enthusiasm for their latest model. And what latest model has anywhere near the innovation level seen in the Tesla line up?

Do you think Tesla is leading an automotive revolution? Not just towards EVs but an entirely new way of doing business and making cars?

*Read more about the Tesla Model 3*



*Model 3 Reservations FAQ from TeslaMotors.com*

*When will my Model 3 be delivered?*
Model 3 production is scheduled to begin in late 2017. Once production begins, we will begin deliveries in North America starting on the West Coast, moving east. As we continue to ramp production, we will begin deliveries in Europe, APAC and right-hand drive markets. As we get closer to production, we will have more details to share with you.

*How many Model 3 reservations can I make?*
Two per person.

*Can anyone, from any country reserve a Model 3?*
Yes, anyone from countries listed on the drop down list on our website can reserve a Model 3.

*When can I test drive Model 3?*
We will provide the opportunity to get behind the wheel of Model 3 once we begin production at the end of 2017. In the meantime, we invite you to stop by a Tesla store to experience Model S or Model X.

*What more can you tell me about Model 3?*
It's going to be awesome. We'll continue to share more about Model 3 with you over the coming months as we get closer to production. Stay tuned!

*Will Model 3 take advantage of Electric Vehicle Purchase incentives like Model S and X does today?*
We are committed to providing you with the most current information about incentives at the time of purchase, we'll do the same when it's time for confirming your Model 3 order.

*Do I need to create a Tesla account?*
When you make a Model 3 reservation, a Tesla account will be created for you if you don't already have one. You can log in to this Tesla account to manage your profile and reservation. You can find your reservation date, reservation number (RN), and information about any and all Tesla vehicles associated with your email address. In the coming weeks, we will release enhancements to accommodate cancellation requests and new information about Model 3.

*I reserved a Model 3 but haven't received a confirmation email. When can I expect this to arrive?*
We have received an extraordinary number of reservations for Model 3. We aim to send your confirmation email out within 24-48 hours of reserving. If it's been more than 48 hours, please check your spam and junk folders for an email from Tesla communications. And if you still don't see it, please email us at [email protected].

*Can I cancel my Model 3 reservation?*
Yes, you can cancel at anytime.

*How do I reserve a Model 3?*
Reservations can be made here.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I've been seriously thinking about this. The all-wheel drive version would be $40k, could have 0-60 times in the range of the P90D Model S ("insane mode", Lambo quick), and can be plugged in at Tesla Supercharger stations for free recharge for life?

Just would want to do something about the hideous nose and weird dash.

I think I'd want to test drive one though before I put down my $1000 deposit.


----------

